# Height Sensor Install



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey this may be a stupid question, but I'm about to install my height sensors this weekend. The instructions talk about airing up and down to take measurements. I'm unsure if they mean to air up while off the ground or on the ground...When my rears are off the ground the bag isn't touching the body so I don't feel like its possible to get an accurate measurement while its on the lift, but at the same time how in the world would i get under the car when its aired out!? Could someone help me out?

Pic of my rears installed...they sit fine once the car is on the ground.










Quick search didn't turn up the answer I was looking for


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5192531-Accu-aired-MK4-Golf-TDI-with-Rocker-Switch


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Just went through that...noticed it mentioned that the system will notify you if the rods are too short. Is this the case? And does it go both ways (too short or too long?)


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

you'll get an error if the range of travel is too short but if you over extend them and they snap it's a little too late haha


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

You want the measurements with the wheels on the ground. Read through the link in my signature, I put the rear sensors in the same location when I install re-5s in the rear. The difference between your install and the way I usually do it is that I attach the bag to the frame using threaded rod. Your sensor will extend further because the shock is allowed to extend the full length when the car is on a lift. If you take a measurement with the car on the lift you can compare it to fully Air'd up. I haven't done a new gli so I don't have any comparison points unfortunately.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah- install the bags and then put the wheels back on. Lower the lift so the car is on the ground, and measure from the center of the wheel to the top of the fenders and the quarter panels while the car is aired up completely and aired out completely. With the two numbers (for each corner), find the halfway point. When you install the sensor, the sensor arm shoud be at 90* at that halfway point.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Wealth of good information, I think I got a good idea of how to go about it. Sepp's idea seems great, but the only drawback to that is that if the car is on the lift it wouldn't allow for the control arm to hang at it lowest point due to the height sensor not fully extending (since the measurements would be while the car is on the ground and not in the air--if that makes sense)


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

gti.jon said:


> Wealth of good information, I think I got a good idea of how to go about it. Sepp's idea seems great, but the only drawback to that is that if the car is on the lift it wouldn't allow for the control arm to hang at it lowest point due to the height sensor not fully extending (since the measurements would be while the car is on the ground and not in the air--if that makes sense)


You need to limit the drop on the rear when the car is on a lift otherwise your going to over extend the sensors any time you jack the car up. Secure the bag to the body at the top and it should help.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

use a jack to visually double check the travel sensor at the end before mounting the wheel and inflating, that way you'll be 100% sure to NOT crack sensors :beer:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

kilimats said:


> use a jack to visually double check the travel sensor at the end before mounting the wheel and inflating, that way you'll be 100% sure to NOT crack sensors :beer:


alright hopefully i can get around to that this weekend...i want those presets


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't have a lift. Just a good jack and 4 stands.


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

wait so if you install the e-level system and dont hook up the height sensors you can still use the controller except you wouldnt have the presets?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

msheehan said:


> wait so if you install the e-level system and dont hook up the height sensors you can still use the controller except you wouldnt have the presets?


correct, all the manual adjustement works fine without sensor, you just lose presets


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

i always adjust and measure with the wheels off the ground!!!!! that way when you put it on a lift you dont break sensors.... with it on the ground the sensor arm travels alot less than the suspension will in extreme conditions like when put on lifts or if you hit rough road that puts your suspension into full bump or full droop..... on an audi a6 i did i actually had to put limiting straps onto the rear to make it have the ability to be put onto a lift and for the sensor to get full travel....


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

If you have the sensors mounted correctly, you can let the suspension hang and still not reach the extension tolerance.


----------



## Novo1.8T (Nov 28, 2006)

I helped the OP with the install of his kit and I agree with Punjabi-Dubber, the sensor arms should be cut to length and installed to be at ALMOST full swing travel DOWN when the vehicle is on a lift or jacked up, so the sensors won't be over-extended or broken the next time it is lifted or jacked up. If the correct amount of sensor travel can't be achieved with their installed location, well, then a new proper spot will have to be used to achieve full air bag travel along with allowed sag when lifted will have to be used. But, I think we found some good spots for both the front and rear sensors, still need to make some simple support brackets for the front sensors though. Hopefully the Jon will post some pictures of where we decided to mount the sensors.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Novo1.8T said:


> I helped the OP with the install of his kit and I agree with Punjabi-Dubber, the sensor arms should be cut to length and installed to be at ALMOST full swing travel DOWN when the vehicle is on a lift or jacked up, so the sensors won't be over-extended or broken the next time it is lifted or jacked up. If the correct amount of sensor travel can't be achieved with their installed location, well, then a new proper spot will have to be used to achieve full air bag travel along with allowed sag when lifted will have to be used. But, I think we found some good spots for both the front and rear sensors, still need to make some simple support brackets for the front sensors though. Hopefully the Jon will post some pictures of where we decided to mount the sensors.


Hey Brian, thanks for chiming in, I think I snapped some pics of where we mounted the sensors, at least for the rears, didn't take any pics of the fronts (I can do that this weekend while I try to fix all the leaks, btw I wired it to an ignition source so now its working great:thumbup...but there is some serious leakage right now...it'll go from aired up to aired out in about 24 hrs...gotta check all the fittings and maybe move some stuff around.

hard to tell, but these are the pics I have right now.


----------

